# Decent ECA stack



## mph

Hi

Can anyone please provide me with a decent brand of ECA stack? - after an all in one rather than taking seperates.

Thanks


----------



## zak007

look for t5s


----------



## roberts1974

Rq355 said:


> look for t5s


x2 search t5S mate you will find what your looking for.


----------



## Dux

Chances are he won't.

Most t5's on the market don't contain ephedrine


----------



## pyn888

Try diamond labs although rumour has it that the new formula is pants


----------



## DiggyV

Thee is ONLY two ways to guarantee what you are getting T5 / ECA

1/. Dont buy anything off the internat that claims it is T5 - it wont be, also this goes from the lad down the gym. OTC T5s tend to contain Ephedra not ephedrine, which is no where near as strong. This includes anything marked ECA 30+ and anything marked T5 or T5s. Ephedrine is a controlled substance, you wont get it from a normal supplement site. Most Ephedrine from the gym will be massively underdosed - I have not found any good Eph for a long time. There are one or two illicit sources that have decent Eph but it is difficult to tell

2/. Buy your Eph from Boots, using the following mix: 1 x DoDO ChestEze, 3 ProPlus, 1 junior aspirin.

The other way is to use something like:

OxyElite Pro

Dexaprine

Lipo 6 Black

Warrior Blaze

These are (except Blaze) multi spectrum stimulant fat burners that will give results not far from pharma Eph, and better than any ECA you will buy from the normal internet supplement stores.

Have a look at these to give you more info:

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html THis includes the DIY Stack and info how it works.

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Blaze: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/168227-warrior-blaze-unsponsored-review.html


----------



## silver

get on amazon and get some eph ad caffie the get some 70mg asprin.....simple as that ad doesnt got a crap load


----------



## Numb

DiggyV said:


> Thee is ONLY two ways to guarantee what you are getting T5 / ECA
> 
> 1/. Dont buy anything off the internat that claims it is T5 - it wont be, also this goes from the lad down the gym. OTC T5s tend to contain Ephedra not ephedrine, which is no where near as strong. This includes anything marked ECA 30+ and anything marked T5 or T5s. Ephedrine is a controlled substance, you wont get it from a normal supplement site. Most Ephedrine from the gym will be massively underdosed - I have not found any good Eph for a long time. There are one or two illicit sources that have decent Eph but it is difficult to tell
> 
> *2/. Buy your Eph from Boots, using the following mix: 1 x DoDO ChestEze, 3 ProPlus, 1 junior aspirin.*


This.


----------



## ConstantCut

If following the above advice, how many of each would you take? Any side affects?


----------



## DiggyV

Rh1no said:


> If following the above advice, how many of each would you take? Any side affects?


Start with 1 Chesteze, 3 PP and 1 JA. Should give you a decent enough hit. Also dont take it later than 4-6 pm as it will affect your sleep. If you feel this is not enough then either move up to 1.5 Chesteze, 5 PP and 1.5 JA or go the whole hog and go for 2CE/6PP/2JA. however dont jump in at this until you know what your tolerance is, so start with 1 and work up.

Good Luck. :thumb:

Also look like you are wheezing when you go in to ask for it, or say it is for your girlfriend / mum and it helps them when they get a cold. If you go looking fit as a fiddle, expect the pharmacist to question you


----------



## Need2Grow

I actually really rate lipo 6 black but I use ECA as it's a lot cheaper if you make your own stack, plus gives a better stim effect for pre workout.


----------



## mph

Thanks all, DiggyV the write ups on Dexaprine and Blaze are really interesting.


----------



## DiggyV

mph said:


> Thanks all, DiggyV the write ups on Dexaprine and Blaze are really interesting.


no worries, glad you liked them. :thumb:


----------



## leeds_01

original poster;

www.desirablebody.co.uk

Forza T5's - i think they discontinued their orignal double strength range in 2009 but it was v good


----------



## Dux

leeds_01 said:


> original poster;
> 
> www.desirablebody.co.uk
> 
> Forza T5's - i think they discontinued their orignal double strength range in 2009 but it was v good


There's no ephidrine in any of those forza T5's.


----------



## leeds_01

Dux said:


> There's no ephidrine in any of those forza T5's.


there was in their discontinued line

and it worked very well for me and a few friends


----------



## Dux

That'll have been before the ban.

It's also why people should stay away from T5's nowadays.


----------



## DiggyV

leeds_01 said:


> original poster;
> 
> www.desirablebody.co.uk
> 
> Forza T5's - i think they discontinued their orignal double strength range in 2009 but it was v good


These contain a substance called Synephrine which was supposed to be the miracle substance when Eph was banned. However the way they have it compounded it will give you a lift, however take it with a large glass of Grapefruit juice and you will get a much better hit. Grapefruit contains Naringin and Hesparidin, which act synergistically with the Synephrine, and you will get much more from this product.


----------



## smaj210

bump for later


----------



## StackHouse

Xtreme Thermoburn ECA is a good one.


----------

